# toggle Male/Female voice for Voice Recognition?



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

I got around to messing with the voice recognition system today. However I dont like that male voice that responds to my commands. I was hoping for a female voice with a british accent. Anyway to swtich it to a female voice or am I stuck listening to this guy.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

On my car you can toggle for a female voice with a Swedish accent or with a Phillipine accent.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

do you mock me sir


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> do you mock me sir


Yes. I couldn't resist. Sorry. Only a male voice.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

As a matter of fact, sometimes a female or male voice comes on at random. We like to think that the voices are a couple and which ever one is in a good mood gets to deal with us yapping non-sense commands.


----------



## grahambishop (Mar 27, 2005)

But, have you noticed that it is a female who gives the directions in the Navigation system?
And it has always been that way with my "She-who-must-be-obeyed". And I just put my foot down and say "Yes dear" :rofl:


----------

